# Blue Collar Fly Swap



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

OK folks looks like we have all the participants for this fly swap to lessen the confusion and keep the deadlines the Swap is officially closed for new participants. (Dont worry we will have another one[cool] )

Heres a list of Tiers

GaryFish Recieved
madonafly - Recieved
flyguy7 
scott_rn Recieved
Grandpa D Recieved
sinergy Recieved
bugchuker Recieved
GRIFF Recieved
CBW 
MatchT Recieved
cache Recieved

The theme this round is *The Blue Collar Fly* tie your work horse fly or the fly that gets the job done for you. []

Couple rules so we can lessen the confusion

1. IF YOU SIGN UP PLEASE DONT DROP OUT

2. Tie 11 of the same fly each fly will be distributed to each member of the swap in return you will get one fly from each member.

3. Tie your flies and get them in the mail ASAP I will pm you an address to send them too. Remember the sooner I get all flies the sooner I can mail them back to you.

4. Please CLEARLY write a return address to were you would like the flies returned also include your BFT or UWN username along with your real name.

5. Please post on this thread the name of your fly and so I can keep everone updated also post when you have mailed them to me.

*DEADLINE FOR ALL FLIES IS 01/31/2011 *

Thats 2 weeks to have your flies in the mail again sooner I get all the flies the sooner you will receive them back.

If you have any questions about any of this, please send me a message and I will do my best to help you out! have fun.

GIT - R - DONE


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for hosting this. It is forcing me to break out the old vise again, which my soul deeply needs. My old stand-by is a bug that utahtu introduced to me - a yellow elk hair caddis. I added a tweek to makeit my own, and it has become my "go to" fly. Looking forward to it. I hope my tying skills can prove to be worthy.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

The Fly List

(If you want name your fly post it on the board   )

GaryFish - a yellow elk hair caddis. 
madonafly
flyguy7
scott_rn
Grandpa D - olive cross over crystal leach. [tied on a jig hook]
sinergy - Mojo Rojo
bugchuker
GRIFF
CBW
MatchT - 
cache - Black & Red Magic


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My fly is an olive cross over crystal leach. [tied on a jig hook]
Fish it either dead drift under an indicator or stripped in on flat water.
In rivers, fish it like a wooly bugger.
PS,
My flies are in the mail.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Who ties flies with blue collars on them? 

Perfect fly tying weather. 
[attachment=0:mwtnvtg1]jan3.JPG[/attachment:mwtnvtg1]
Probably just going to be a bhpt, they work like a blue collar fellars did back when the economy was strong.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I was going to do a Rojo, but seeing how its taken I'll do an unnamed bug. Kind of a spin off of a rainbow warrior. We can call it a JoJo.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

The Fly List

GaryFish - a yellow elk hair caddis.
madonafly -Sex Dungeon Variable & Patriot Chironomid
flyguy7 - 
scott_rn - 
Grandpa D - olive cross over crystal leach. [tied on a jig hook]
sinergy - Mojo Rojo
bugchuker - JoJo Warrior
GRIFF - 
CBW - 
MatchT -Midnight Fire leech
cache - Black & Red Magic


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

scott_rn said:


> Who ties flies with blue collars on them?


Royal wulff with blue, Blue Prince Nymph that uses dyed blue pea**** herl   



scott_rn said:


> Perfect fly tying weather.
> [attachment=0:3u500eu3]jan3.JPG[/attachment:3u500eu3]
> Probably just going to be a bhpt, they work like a blue collar fellars did back when the economy was strong.


Wooh where are you that its -24 ? wow thats cold


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

sinergy said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > Wooh where are you that its -24 ? wow thats cold


Wasilla. I've lived in Utah most of my life, but Alaska is home for now.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I am ready to mail these off to you Chris. Either tomorrow or monday.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mailed mine today


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I mailed my flies off today. I tied what I call a Christmas Copper John, it has produced well for me on the Beaverhead as well was local streams. Thanks for hosting the fly swapp.

Later,
Griff


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have no idea how to prep fresh, but as far as uses, the Shoulder feathers, although limited to color unless you know how to dye feathers, are great for Wings like on Royal Wulffs and etc.
Goose Biot is great and can be used allot, but again pretty much the bigger feathers.
Goose Flank feathers are perfect for Posts on dries. Like mentioned, I think you can find several uses for different parts of the body feathers.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Dropped mine in the mail on the 29th.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

GaryFish
flyguy7

Any Update if you have mailed your flies ?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Should be sending in next day or two


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You don't live too far away. I'll drop em by your place today, along with some UWN stickers.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> You don't live too far away. I'll drop em by your place today, along with some UWN stickers.


Sent you a PM


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I ended up going to the post office for some other stuff, so I dropped them in there today. You should get them tomorrow. 

GaryFish


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Were almost there guys just waiting on receiving a few more participants flies. I do got to say the flies I have received look awesome [] Cant wait to try them out.

Also once all flies are received Ill take pics and post them on the board please PM me if you do not want your flies posted on the board.

Oh any chance you guys used a tracking number with the flies you sent ? Not a big deal I guess thell get here then they get here just ancy to get them back to you and start fishing them


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You get mine yet? You should have got them last week. Let me know. If not, I'll crank out another dozen.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep Garyfish, got your flies good looking flies I might add  8)


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Got your flies in the mail today Scott GOOD looking flies  8) , just need two participants flies and Ill start mailing them back to you.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to get these flies mailed out and back to you on the week of the 14th. I have sent PM's stating I have not received your flies. I will check one last time on Monday the 14th 

Please if you have to tie up another batch please do so and get them in the mail asap. Send me a PM stating your sending another batch. And if by chance I receive both batches of flies I will mail the additional batch back to you.


If not I think its only fair to the rest of the participants I get these flies in the mail as soon as possible.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I received most all the flies I just got your flies today CBW, Flyguy7 I never received any flies from you nor have I heard anything from you so if like or can tie up another batch pm me and I'm more than willing to wait but I need to know your still interested. 


In the mean time if I dont hear anything from flyguy7 I will prepare and mail the flies out with in the next few days.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Sinergy - got the flies in the mail today! Great bunch of little bugs. And the big mother tied by Fly Goddess - great looking bug!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I say, got mine and loving them!!!! I want to try to snap a picture of each fly in a fishes mouth this year......I don't think this is going to be hard though, these are great!
And thanks Chris for everything!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Pics folks? Newby here needs inspiration!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

All the flies have been mail out. What awesome Fly swap really good looking flies guys & gals. Thank You for all that participated hope to have another one soon. 

Now only if the weather would cooperate I could fish these flies    


Oh Ill take some pics need to charge the camera up


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

quick charge already, post pics


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree nice flies. The question I have is, how am I supposed to tie on, not to mention, see a fish take the #30 midge?  Wow, I didn't know they came that small. Impressive.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> I agree nice flies. The question I have is, how am I supposed to tie on, not to mention, see a fish take the #30 midge?  Wow, I didn't know they came that small. Impressive.


Thanks, but you really can see it. I use 6X tippet, but I also use a small loop so the fly can still wiggle with larger tippet.
Plus you can run it 18" to 24" behind a lager dry. Do that allot on the middle Provo.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Just finished up taking pics of all the flies

Sorry I'm no photographer and my camera does not do your flies justice but here they are:

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/2011flyswap/


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my flies today.
Great looking bugs everyone.
Well done! OOO°)OO 
I have been spending a lot of my fly fishing time on still water and many of these flies will work great for me there.
Thanks to everyone for joining in on the swap and a special Thank You to sinergy for hosting it.
Grandpa D


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Great looking flies, everyone! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

